# Foam Tire Question



## markallen (Dec 7, 2003)

Where can I buy Take Off foam tires?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

try stormer hobbies.com they have everything and at good prices


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

You should always try your local hobby shop first Mark. They are the ones that keep the sport going with racing programs and such. If everyone buys everything online, then the LHS has a harder chore of staying open. When you lose your LHS, the sport doesn't grow from the instant exposure of walk in business. If you're in the southeastern Michigan area, try Rider's Hobby or CEFX Raceway in Westland.

Tony


----------

